# Canon IS BINOCULARS



## WEZZY (Sep 28, 2013)

I am considering buying a pair of Image Stabilizer binoculars. I have been on various web sites looking at the specifications but none of the sites mention i f these binoculars have Diopter eye adjustments. There aren't any shops within 50 miles so am unable to looks before I buy. Hopeful that someone can help. Many thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, on the right eyepiece/barrel.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 28, 2013)

WEZZY said:


> I am considering buying a pair of Image Stabilizer binoculars. I have been on various web sites looking at the specifications but none of the sites mention i f these binoculars have Diopter eye adjustments. There aren't any shops within 50 miles so am unable to looks before I buy. Hopeful that someone can help. Many thanks



Check out the Canon web page.

Given USA product, the 12 x 36 model is the lowest price entry with diopter called out in the specs.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/binoculars/image_stabilizer/12_x_36_is_ii#Specifications


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Check out the Canon web page.
> 
> Given USA product, the 12 x 36 model is the lowest price entry with diopter called out in the specs.



Canon USA's specs pages are sometimes incomplete, or inconsistent between models. 

My 10x30 IS binocs have a diopter adjustment on the right eyepiece.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2013)

I've never had a binocular that did not have a adjustable diopter for one eye. Its been a universal feature forever. Don't worry, its there.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've never had a binocular that did not have a adjustable diopter for one eye. Its been a universal feature forever. Don't worry, its there.


+1
A very large percentage of people have different eye focus. On most it is not noticeable in normal viewing, but through binoculars it does become noticeable. That's why every pair of binoculars has a diopter adjustment for one eye. It is a universal feature.


----------



## nubu (Sep 28, 2013)

I have the 15x50 IS model and you can adjust the right eyepiece...


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 28, 2013)

I am thoroughly disgusted with Canon binoculars. The Nikon binoculars have had a much softer nose pad for 5 years now. And the innovative binoculars from Sony don't use lens caps, so you can look at birds faster not having to remove them first. 

Canon must think they can keep on pawning off obsolete nasal ergonomics on us, and we suckers will just keep buying. Not me! So long, Canon. I'm switching to Nikon.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 28, 2013)

I've never tried stabilized binoculars. How well do they work?


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 28, 2013)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I've never tried stabilized binoculars. How well do they work?



Purdy darn nifty.

Pretty much takes out the shake.

The pair I tried has a little button that you have to keep pressing to engage the IS- that was the only minor complaint.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 28, 2013)

They're not Canon, but I enjoyed doing some fun stuff with the Sony DEV-5 binoculars - they can do photos, video and 3d video if you want to have fun. It does have their IS system, works well.

http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/accessories/spotting-scopes/sony-dev-5-digital-binoculars


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 28, 2013)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I've never tried stabilized binoculars. How well do they work?



So well, it's just amazing. I can see more with stabilized 10x30s than with unstabilized 12x50s - by far.

I've used every Canon IS binocular except the 12x42Ls. My favorite is the 12x36 IIs. The one and only thing I don't like about them is that you have to hold the button down to keep the IS engaged. You don't on the 15x50s and 18x50s.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2013)

Lee Jay said:


> I've used every Canon IS binocular except the 12x42Ls. My favorite is the 12x36 IIs. The one and only thing I don't like about them is that you have to hold the button down to keep the IS engaged. You don't on the 15x50s and 18x50s.



Yes, having to hold the IS button is a minor annoyance. I had the opportunity to get the 10x30 IS set for free, so I figured 'why not'? I figured I'd try them out, and if I liked them, I'd get the 10x42L IS WP set down the line...same mag as the ones I have, bigger exit pupil, waterproof, and more compatible with accessories - the 10x30's come with eyepiece covers, but no covers for the objective lenses; the one that comes with the 10x42s supposedly isn't that good, but the ends are threaded meaning they can take a pair of B+W 52mm XS-Pro Nano UV/clear filters, and standard 52mm caps on those (and screw-in hoods, if desired). 

I do like the 10x30s, so I'll pick up the 10x42s in the near future...


----------



## RC (Sep 29, 2013)

No doubt IS binoculars are the only way to go since you can increase the magnification significantly without any annoying hand-shake effect.

I recently picked up the 12x36 IS II, mostly for sporting events, and I was blown away by the bright and sharp view these produce and I've owned and used lots of binoculars in my days. Focus is smooth and easy even while depressing the IS button.

I could not find any Canon IS binoculars in my area to play with before purchase so I had my wife drop into B&H when she was in NYC. She picked the 12x36 IS II. So if you had to make a blind purchase, I don't think you could got wrong with these unless you need water resistant then you might look at the Ls.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 29, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've never had a binocular that did not have a adjustable diopter for one eye. Its been a universal feature forever. Don't worry, its there.



True. Even had it on my 50$ (or less) binoculars.


----------

